# 3M Products



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Like, you mean, Scotchkote?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Worth the money.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Very dependable, once you get the can open.. :whistling2:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

3M scotchlocs ROT so there.:laughing: and the 3M Tic tracers do too. Some of their other products like the old reel to reel tape was pretty good.:jester:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Like, you mean, Scotchkote?


I'm not so sure about that. Every can I see is bent.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

It took me a bit to make the poll so go for it. Oh and you can vote for more than one option so...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Like, you mean, Scotchkote?


No, I mean all of their products in general, those you have had experience using.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I'm not so sure about that. Every can I see is bent.


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Basically everything they make is top of the line. 

3M stands for Minnesota Mining & Manufacturing. Just a little bit of trivia for anyone that cares.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> Basically everything they make is top of the line.
> 
> 3M stands for Minnesota Mining & Manufacturing. Just a little bit of trivia for anyone that cares.


I did not know that.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm all about 3M. They're the only name I trust for electrical tape. Super 33+ when I'm using it as a low-voltage insulator. 35 for phasing colors.

I do buy a ton of of no-name cheap Chinese tape, though. All purple. My supplier says I'm the only guy who buys the purple electrical tape. People got into the habit of grabbing whatever black roll of electrical tape they found and using it. I caught guys using roll after roll of Scotch 130C to try and make grips for their shovels and brooms. "What, it's just electrical tape, right?" :cursing: :wallbash:

Now we have a rule: Only use the purple tape!

-John

How in the name of god has this poll been answered by 150% of people...?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

hell yes:











~Matt


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

what about scotchrap? does anyone use that?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

stryker21 said:


> what about scotchrap? does anyone use that?


b4t does, I think he even puts it on his toast.

~Matt


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

ok, does every post in the last 6 months have to have a skotchkote reference? jesus


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Breakfasteatre said:


> ok, does every post in the last 6 months have to have a skotchkote reference? jesus


 
So??

Just get used to it.

Either you are in or out.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Breakfasteatre said:


> ok, does every post in the last 6 months have to have a skotchkote reference? jesus


I dont believe jesus is here. Youll have to go to another forum for that.


~mtat


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Just picked up their base model labeler for 68.00. I was using the 3m system with the pen before I bought it. 

The only electrical tape I buy is the 33+!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I dont believe jesus is here. Youll have to go to another forum for that.
> 
> 
> ~mtat


 


Thank goodness


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Breakfasteatre said:


> ok, does every post in the last 6 months have to have a skotchkote reference? jesus


Because you are in a forum with a bunch of one trick ponies that think they are comedians. A couple more gems you'll hear from these fools.....

Going rate
buried PVC box


In addition to their lack of ability to move past a topic, you'll also notice an abundance of pointless polls. :wacko: :tt2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Breakfasteatre said:


> ok, does every post in the last 6 months have to have a skotchkote reference? jesus


I think he went back to Mexico..


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't notice many Skotchkote references, only every second thread on the forum is about Knipex pliers.

I like 3M tape.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Because you are in a forum with a bunch of one trick ponies that think they are comedians.


.... and one pathetic jackass. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Because you are in a forum with a bunch of one trick ponies that think they are comedians. A couple more gems you'll hear from these fools.....
> 
> Going rate
> buried PVC box
> ...


Why not stay over at Holts where that stick up your ass fits in perfectly :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Bob you vote like Florida.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> .... and one pathetic jackass. :whistling2:


 That took longer than I thought.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> hell yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In my opinion there is no better wire nut.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Because you are in a forum with a bunch of one trick ponies that think they are comedians.
> 
> 
> > Say something funny. I'll let you know if it really is.


----------



## Ray Stone (Mar 14, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> hell yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 3M R/Y Combos Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and so does everything else 3M, just a little over priced, I like Ideal or Buchanan myself.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ray Stone said:


> 3M R/Y Combos Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and so does everything else 3M, just a little over priced, I like Ideal or Buchanan myself.


 I had the guy at the supply house the other day check some prices for me and the ideal's where the most and second was the red/yellows and the Buchanan's where the cheapest.


----------



## Ray Stone (Mar 14, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I had the guy at the supply house the other day check some prices for me and the ideal's where the most and second was the red/yellows and the Buchanan's where the cheapest.


I had the exact opposite happen to me, the 3M were most and the ideal were the cheapest, I guess it just happens to be about geography and who has the foothold in the region.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> hell yes:


 Which reminds me, I gotta order some more of 'em! :thumbup:

-John


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Because you are in a forum with a bunch of one trick ponies that think they are comedians. A couple more gems you'll hear from these fools.....
> 
> Going rate
> buried PVC box
> ...


 
And a fair % of them are yours....:yes::whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

3M makes such a wide variety of products, I'm not sure how you could say they are all either good or bad. 

They make some awesome double-stick that I use to put plaques on panels and such.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

All in all I think they have some pretty decent stuff.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Why not stay over at Holts where that stick up your ass fits in perfectly :thumbsup:


Ouch!



MDShunk said:


> 3M makes such a wide variety of products, I'm not sure how you could say they are all either good or bad.
> 
> They make some awesome double-stick that I use to put plaques on panels and such.


I couldn't help but go with the second last option in the poll :jester:

Anyway, like Marc pointed out, 3M makes a crap load of different products across the spectrum. In my experience they make some products that are hands down the best in the market, usually the high end stuff, while I can think of numerous products that are overpriced garbage that many competitors make better and cheaper, usually the generic stuff.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> 3M makes such a wide variety of products, I'm not sure how you could say they are all either good or bad.
> 
> They make some awesome double-stick that I use to put plaques on panels and such.


The clear VHB stuff? That stuff rocks.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

3M is quality but for the idiot that started Skotchkotegate.....

View attachment 4114
View attachment 4116


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> They make some awesome double-stick that I use to put plaques on panels and such.


Is it weatherproof?

I have been using stainless screws for outdoor plaques and that is a pain.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Is it weatherproof?
> 
> I have been using stainless screws for outdoor plaques and that is a pain.


Never tried it outside but it's strong. I used some to stick a document pocket to a panel the other day and had to move it and nearly bent the panel door trying to get the stuff off.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ray Stone said:


> I had the exact opposite happen to me, the 3M were most and the ideal were the cheapest, I guess it just happens to be about geography and who has the foothold in the region.


 Yea, I have had some guys here say that the red/yellows are cheaper for them.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> 3M makes such a wide variety of products, I'm not sure how you could say they are all either good or bad.
> 
> They make some awesome double-stick that I use to put plaques on panels and such.





Bob Badger said:


> Is it weatherproof?
> 
> I have been using stainless screws for outdoor plaques and that is a pain.


 
Yeah espcally with automovite sticker type they are incredable strong and almost impossible to remove it once you install it { if you prep the area properly like no oily flim etc } 

The costwise it is not too bad but it will worth it.

Merci.
Marc


----------

